# how to get this faded vintage look?



## jepry (Oct 7, 2011)

I have always admired this look for people photography....can anyone shed any light on how to get this look? FYI i use LR3 and CS4.

here is the link......Facebook

TIA


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 7, 2011)

*This content is currently unavailable*


----------



## KmH (Oct 7, 2011)

This is only the 14th time this week this same question, in various forms, has been asked here at TPF. Moo!

14 x 52 weeks means there are a lot of other searchable threads asking the same question. :waiting:

Photoshop......Curves.......Blue Channel.......Clip it high, clip it low.........


----------



## Peano (Oct 7, 2011)

KmH said:


> Photoshop......Curves.......Blue Channel.......Clip it high, clip it low.........



No. The blue channel isn't clipped in any of these.


----------

